# First go at night photography with new camera.



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at night photography taken with my Nikon D60 with the 18-55 VR lens.

Location - Bruges (Brugge)









































































And a black and white:-










C&C welcome.

I'm aware of the glare on number 7 but I'm not for fixing photos. Crop is my limit.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

nice photos mate, one of these days I hope to get my D40 out of auto mode and try stuff like that.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Photos like em alot :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Stevel (Sep 26, 2007)

They're really good. Love the first bridge one.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice shots mate!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great photos, I love time exposures and the atmosphere and effects they give. Strangely perhaps, the one that jumped out at me was number 5, the mist really adds to the scene, and I half expected to see a bloke in a top hat and cape, and carrying a cane walk across the bridge like out of some period film  They are also, apart for the daylight one, devoid of people, what time of night were these taken?
Cracking shots :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Critical C&C 

1 - not bad. Is the horizon straight? A step back would have helped, you would have the complete tree in and the vertical symmetry would be better. You could also possibly reach this with the camera on the ground rather than on the tripod, as then the far horizon is on the same level as you are.
2. "snapshot" - what are you trying to highlight?
3. reflections great, but the composition is a bit off...
4. not straight! 
5. best of the bunch. really like the strong light behind the sign, but again, it's not straight.

6 could be soooo good - vertical symmetry is really nice, the water's calm, but you know what' I'm going to say 
7 and 8 scream for HDR with the blowouts.
did you try sepia toning the b&w one? I'd also drop the Blackpoint slightly and decrease the exposure a tad (0.3?) as it's a bit dark. 

Not bad at all - tip on the straightness: either a spirit level on the tripod or use the vertical lines of the buildings and the marks in your viewfinder / screen (zoom in to the pic and check it with the screen if you have to).

Oh yeah, you'll want to turn the VR off if you're using a tripod, otherwise it tries to compensate for something that's not there and screws up.

Bret


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> Great photos, I love time exposures and the atmosphere and effects they give. Strangely perhaps, the one that jumped out at me was number 5, the mist really adds to the scene, and I half expected to see a bloke in a top hat and cape, and carrying a cane walk across the bridge like out of some period film  They are also, apart for the daylight one, devoid of people, what time of night were these taken?
> Cracking shots :thumb:


Well,

since you ask,

I was trying to sleep at about 2:30am half drunk but the hotel was too hot so while the wife slept I decided to go for a walk with my camera and tripod to capture some night photography.

So 2:30 - 3:00 am ish.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> Critical C&C
> 
> 1 - not bad. Is the horizon straight? A step back would have helped, you would have the complete tree in and the vertical symmetry would be better. You could also possibly reach this with the camera on the ground rather than on the tripod, as then the far horizon is on the same level as you are.
> 2. "snapshot" - what are you trying to highlight?
> ...


Wow,

Thanks for that. I think. :lol:

Trouble is I'm very new to this as in this is my first set with a D-SLR.

My tripod is a freebie with a point and push my GF got years ago and it's very cheap and nasty with loads of flex. The head would lean with the weight of the camera on it hence everything not straight.

Today I have ordered the Manfrotto 190X ProB so hopefully I can sort that in the future.

Did i mention I was half drunk at the time also. :lol:

I'm pretty happy with them overall tho and look forward to learning more and more as I go.

I took advantage of the 12 hour door to door train journey and read through all 5 photography mags I bought about 3 time over then put it to practise from them.

Thanks again,

Lee.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

that last shot looks as if its back in time, and i like that...


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the B&W shot. Maybe a vignette to draw away from the edges.

To help with straightening - try using something like Google's picasa - theres a straightening tool that I find enormously helpful


----------



## shinycar (Dec 10, 2008)

lee. said:


> Wow,
> 
> Thanks for that. I think. :lol:
> 
> ...


Nice job on the photos. Thanks for sharing.

One of my tripods has a level built in that might help with your photo alignment. Might be worth a shot!


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

shinycar said:


> Nice job on the photos. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> One of my tripods has a level built in that might help with your photo alignment. Might be worth a shot!


Thanks shinycar,

The one I ordered just yesterday has a bubble in it so hopefully I can reduce the squinting.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

They're fantastic m8. :thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks mate.

Was it you who was out and about earlier with your new D60?

I read a thread earlier and couldn't remember if it was you or not.

Edit...

Yes it was. I just had another look.

I really like your last shot of the art gallery and the second last one is good too.

How are you finding your D60? I'm loving mine more and more everyday.


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Theres some nice pics there, which are different to the norm.

The b+w pic looks like a scene from a period drama :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

lee. said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Was it you who was out and about earlier with your new D60?
> 
> ...


The more I get to learn the function the better I like it. Check this out for some help with it. :thumb:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96014


----------



## Gokart (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow that looks like somewhere id like to see for myself! really cool photo's


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Some cracking shots there. Agree with the comments about things not being vertical (but you're forgiven since you were p155ed  )

No. 6 is a great shot but being so far of vertical spoils it.

Here's what it looks like straight - hope you don't mind, if so I'll remove it :thumb:


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice photos mate, spot on !


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Good to see the D60 get some great shots (oh and the eye behind it) , got this little SLR myself and love it, never took night shots though. Your shots make me want to get the tripod out and have a go. Great stuff mate


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

sorry mate I had a go, 
Sharpend a little, and up the contrast and maybe aI got a bit crop happy , hope it gives more of a night feel. great image though mate, and as my last post , I must get out and take more night shots. Cheers


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Edit away guys I don't mind in the slightest little bit. If anything it feels good you guys think they are good enough to spend time on helping to improve them.


----------

